# Speaker replacement for a 2x10 1965 Blackface Tremolux ?



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi Guy's !!....................I just bought a 1965 Blackface Tremolux head with no
cab but would like to get one and install two 10 '' speakers in .
I've had a 1964 BF Vibrolux in the past that had amazing clean tones but reading on the net
for some replacement speakers for a Vibrolux or Tremolux is not easy!..........Weber,.Eminence,.Jensen's etc..??

I need someone's input and experience with old Blackfaces 10 '' speakers replacement .

Also another question I have ,..............some say that bridging a Tremolux will get
it to sound like a Vibrolux ,.............Thoughts please ,


Tx


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I had this amp. And the original cab. Closed back. It's was illernwith two alnico Weber silver bells. It supprised me. I usually like ceramic. My 2 cents.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

sambonee said:


> I had this amp. And the original cab. Closed back. It's was illernwith two alnico Weber silver bells. It supprised me. I usually like ceramic. My 2 cents.


Thank's for your reply !..................wonder what the difference is between the silver's
and their 10A150's !...........Matt Schofield is playing a Two Rock through a 4x10 with
two Alnico's 10A150's on top and two Ceramic bottom and it sounds good !


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice score. I've had too many BF Fender 2 x 10 combos to count and have tried every conceivable mix of speakers. If you want the best possible advice I can give...find a pair of fully functional SF-era CTS AlNiCos and be done with it. There is no better speaker for BF vintage tone in that set-up IMO...especially if you're shooting for the VR sound. You can thank me later.

Steve

P.S. Failing that, an Emi 1058 + 1028 pairing also works well.


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

I have a 62 tremolux with a pair of alnico weber blue pups. Great speakers. I always bridge the channels on this amp, it gives a slightly more "aggressive" sound by bridging imho.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank's guy's !....................will check those out !............more of a Marshall guy though !.......Haha!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm really happy with the Eminence GA10-SC64 that I installed in my Princeton. I'm sure a pair of them would sound great in your amp


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Louis said:


> Thank's guy's !....................will check those out !............more of a Marshall guy though !.......Haha!


Marshall. Go ceramic. Cheaper and tighter. 

Lucky for you the blackface Tremolux is the most Marshall sounding amp imo.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

sambonee said:


> Marshall. Go ceramic. Cheaper and tighter.
> 
> Lucky for you the blackface Tremolux is the most Marshall sounding amp imo.


I think you're right but never though this amp could get into crunch zone !
Why couldn't I do this with my 64 Vibrolux ?.....or maybe I could but didn't have the right axe back then!
Came across this video of a someone playing the Tremolux with a LesPaul and was amazed on how
he could get some nice early Aerosmith tones !


----------

